# شهيد علم الإتصالات......سعيد السيد بدير



## phd.loay younis (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اكتب لكم اليوم عن احد العلماء العظام في مجال الاتصالات و هو عالم عربي مصري اترككم مع هذا المقال , تفضلوا:



بينما كان أحد سكان العمارة رقم (20) بشارع طيبة بالإسكندرية يفكر في المصدر الذي يجيء منه رائحة الغاز التي انتشرت في العقار سمع صوت ارتطام شديد بأرض الشارع أسرع الساكن إلى النافذة ليرى مشهدا مروعا جثة شخص في الأربعينات ملقاة على الأرض والدماء تنزف من رأسه فيسرع للاتصال تلفونيا بشرطة النجدة التي وصلت في الحال لمكان الحادث وبدءوا في سؤال سكان العمارة والشارع أيضا عن شخصية القتيل ولكن أحد لم يجب فقد كان القتيل غريبا عن الحي كله وبسرعة تتوصل تحريات رجال الشرطة إلى شخصية الضحية إنه الدكتور سعيد السيد بدير الذي جاء بالأمس إلى شقة شقيقه سامح بالطابق الرابع من العمارة رقم (20) يسرع رجال الشرطة إلى الشقة ليجدوا أمامهم التالي : 

وجود أنبوبة بوتاجاز في غرفة النوم وجود بقعة دم واحدة على مخدة سرير النوم 

ثم جاء تقرير الطبيب الشرعي وكذلك تحقيقات النيابة تؤكد أن القضية مجرد انتحار وذلك لأن الجميع لم يكن يعرف عن الضحية سوى أنه ابن الفنان الراحل السيد بدير وخرجت الصحف في اليوم التالي للحادث الموافق 18 يوليو 1989 بخبر الانتحار ولكن شقيق الضحية سامح كشف في تحقيقات النيابة عند استدعائه عن الكثير من شخصية شقيقه.
*عالم عبقري *​
الضحية كان عالما مصريا عبقريا بل ثالث العلماء على مستوى العالم في مجال الميكرويف والاتصالات الفضائية وهو من مواليد روض الفرج في 4 يناير 1949 ، ضابط مهندس متقاعد في القوات المسلحة يحمل رتبة عقيد كما أنه يحمل العديد من الشهادات العلمية وهو أول من حصل على درجة الماجستير في الهندسة الكهربائية من الكلية الفنية العسكرية ... هذا بالإضافة إلى درجة الدكتوراه في الهندسة الإلكترونية من جامعة كنت بإنجلترا وتم ترشيحه لجائزة الدولة التشجيعية. 

وبدأت النيابة تصغي جيدا وهي تسمع عن المكانة العلمية والعالمية لسعيد السيد بدير ... وعرف وكيل النائب العام أن الضحية بعد إنهاء خدمته سافر لاستكمال أبحاثه في ألمانيا بعد أن تعاقد مع جامعة ديزبورج مع وعد منه بأن يرسل لمصر قبل أي دولة في العالم نتيجة أبحاثه أولا بأول . 

وبالفعل سافر د. سعيد إلى ألمانيا ونجح في إنجاز 13 بحثا علميا في غاية الأهمية وعندما فكر في التوجه إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لاستكمال هذه الأبحاث حيث هناك الإمكانيات الأفضل بدأت المشاكل تحاصره في ألمانيا ... فكان يعاني من ضغوط كثيرة مثل أن يجد بعض أثاث بيته قد تغير من مكانه أثناء غيابه عن المنزل . 

لم يحتمل د. سعيد تلك الضغوط فقرر العودة إلى مصر حيث كان مشغولا بأحد أهم الأبحاث في حياته ولذا عند عودته إلى مصر اتصل بشقيقه سامح وطلب منه مفتاح شقة الإسكندرية حتى يبدأ في بحثه الهام وطلب من شقيقه رعاية زوجته وطفليه الصغيرين ... ولكن كان هناك من لا يرغب في إتمام هذا البحث الهام وقرر التخلص من العالم العبقري .
*ليس انتحارا *​
للوهلة الأولى اعتقد الجميع أن الدكتور سعيد انتحر بأن قام بفتح أنبوبة الغاز في غرفة نومه ثم قام بقطع شرايين يديه ... ثم قفز من الطابق الرابع !!! 

هذا السيناريو قد يصدقه البعض ولكن هناك بعض النقاط التي تهدم هذا التصور من أساسه 

أولى هذه الملاحظات السيناريو نفسه فمن غير المعقول أن يقوم شخص بثلاث محاولات للانتحار في دقائق معدودة وكل محاولة بمفردها كفيلة بإنهاء حياته، ثاني هذه الملاحظات حالة الخوف الغريبة التي سيطرت عليه من أجل أولاده ... فلا يعقل أن يقدم شخص على الانتحار وهو خائف على مصير أبنائه ، ثالثا عثر بين الأوراق التي عثر عليها داخل الشقة على مقدمة بحث علمي بالفعل أي أنه لم يخدع شقيقه سامح عندما طلب منه مفتاح الشقة ... فهل يمكن لعالم بدأ في بحث قال عنه أنه الأهم في حياته أن ينتحر قبل أن يفرغ منه ؟ 

الإجابة بالطبع لا .. إذن هناك من قتل الدكتور سعيد والسيناريو الأقرب للتصديق أن شخصين أو ثلاثة اقتحموا شقته وقيدوه ثم اقتادوه إلى غرفة نومه وقام أحدهم بقطع شريان يده بينما أحضر الآخر أنبوبة الغاز إلى غرفة النوم وفتحها .. وعندما فاضت روح العالم الكبير إلى بارئها .. ألقى الجناة الجثة من البلكونة ، هذا السيناريو ليس غريبا على جهاز القتل الإسرائيلي ( الموساد ) الذي تكرر بعد ذلك في شقة الدكتور جمال حمدان العالم المصري الكبير بعد سنوات .



*يقول احد المعلقين على هذا المقال:

"اولا هذا الدكتور كان متسع المجال في العلم حيث انه يدرس تكتيكات الاجهزه العسكريه وعلوم الفضاء المتصله بها لدى ناسا وغيرها اما مقتل هذا العالم لم يكن لا انتحارا ولا قتل شخصيه ليست لها صله بالعلوم التي لن يستفاد منها من قبل القوات المصريه فهو كان لب التطورات التي لا يريدون الافصاح عنهى الدول الكافره من العلوم الكهربائيه والعلوم العسكريه لدفاعات الدول اما مقتل هذا الانسان للاسف لم يفهمه البعض.فقد كان هذا العالم مطاردا من قبل الموساد الذين يظنون انه يوما سوف يكون عالما لقوات الدمار الشامل والعلوم الذريه فقد نبه هذا العالم بوجود اشخاص يلاحقونه ويراقبونه عن كثب وكأنه حس بمقتله وهذا يدل على وجود ابحاث خطيره تفيد ايا كان من الدول سواءا مصر او غيرها ولذلك قد نبه القاده من قبل الاستخبارات المصريه برسائل مكتوبه منه ولكن لم يلقى اي ردود او اجراءات امنيه تخصه وقد كتب هذا العالم نصا يقول فيه انني امشي واشعر بوجود شخص ورائي اينما كنت حتى مع عائلته ولذلك لم تتحد اي من الفطاعات سوءا عسكريه او علميه بخصوص هذا العالم الذي لم تكتشف ابحاثه بعد فقد كان عمل بعض البحوث التي لم يرغب بعض الدول بوجودها مع عالم مصري عربي ولقى اعجاب العلماء بسرعه بديهته في العلم وذكائه الخارق وعقله المصقول ولكن لا يعلم هومن هم اعدائه سواءا من العلماء او القوات العسكريه اومن مخابرات الدول التي اجرى ابحاثه لديهم وقد كانوا بعض المسؤولون في الدول ومصر يشكون انه لديه علم لا يريده ان يكتشف فولد لديهم دوافع هذا القتل وبعض الشكوك انه يعمل لدى مخابرات معينه .فقد نبه اخوه بالاعتناء باولاده وكانه يعلم ماذا سيحصل وعلى بعض الدول ان تكون حريصه على علمائها من جميع النواحي ولكن هذا العالم برز مع وجود قله في العلم العربي للاسف الشديد وهذا ماحصل وقيل انه فتح ملفات طائرات الكنكورد وقيل له ابحاث للاسف لم يفهمها قادة دول مصر العربيه..وهذا للاسف قلة الوعي في التعامل مع العلماء بشكل عام.....فقد كانت نفسيته مندمره في السنوات الاخيره لديه وكان وجوده في بعض الدول محك للشكوك نحوه من قبل مصر والدول المحاربه له او التي تريده كما هم يريدون وقد كان مقتله حلا لدى بعض القاده ولم تاتي مجريات جنائيه يشتبه ان الموساد هم من فعلوا هذي ولكن الاحتمالات يكونو هم من نفذوا خطة الدول التي من اجرى البحوث لديهم وهم المانيا وامريكا وغيرها من الدول التي لا يريدون العرب يفقهون شيئا ....لدي بعض الملاحظات في الموضوع وهو الدم الموجود في المخده نتيجة مقاومته لديهم وليس نتيجه انتحاره كما ظنوا المحققين والقضاة وانه قتل من قبل فكره المانيه طبقت على عالم مصري من قبل وتوجد لدي بعض الاحتمالات المقرره في قتله وهو ان الجناة دخلوا شقة اخوه وهم يلبسون الكمامات وقد كبلوه وفتحوا الغاز عليه لكي يختنق ثم القوه لكي تتم بعض الاجراءات انه يحتمل انه هو من قتل نفسه لكي يلوذوا بالفرار خارج البلاد قبل ان يتمكنوا من خبر قتله القصود ولكن للاسف طبق انتحاره في سجل التحقيقات لمده طويله .....ولم اجد في هذا الموضوع خبر مزيف الا انه لم تكتشف حقائق هذه الشخصيه يشكل كاملا حتى يومنا هذا..."

مـــنـــقـــول..........!!!


----------



## وطني انا (2 أكتوبر 2009)

لا اله الا الله
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
كل العلماء يتم استهدافهم
رحم الله هذا العالم القدير


----------



## stihah (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
وياريت نخصص باب لعلماء الاتصالات وابحاثهم ورحلاتهم العلمية


----------



## Eng.Saffouri (19 يناير 2010)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

اشعر بالاسى والحزن لما جرى


----------



## 68yokfj5t7 (6 مارس 2012)

,burberry“We knew people got sick working for Eternit, but we didn’t expect them to die of it,” said Nicola Pondrano, who joined the company in 1974 at the age of 24.According to Bruno Pesce, who heads Casale’s association of families of the victims, Eternit’s owners knew all the while what was going on.The jury in Turin heard that for decades the Schidheiny and Cartier families had played a key role in the asbestos cartels that lobbied in favour of the industry.Nazi Germany – of all regimes – was the first to offer workers compensation in 1943 based on scientific evidence of a link between lung cancer and exposure to asbestos. Soon, Eternit’s fibre slates were being used across Italy to build homes, schools, hospitals and cinemas. Judging by the endless list of reparations included in Monday’s sentence,louboutin, the asbestos industry may have cause for alarm.“The industry is still financing research to convince Canadian authorities to reopen asbestos mines; and when the results are unfavourable, they are simply modified or abandoned,” said Mossano. In the northern town of Casale Monferrato, home to the largest of Eternit’s four plants, 1,800 people have died of asbestos-related diseases, including some 800 who never even worked for the company.Eternit, a secretive international firm named after a construction material mixing asbestos and cement,burberry soldes, opened its Casale plant in 1907. At the time, asbestos was known as the “magical mineral” because of its remarkable resistance. “The top brass made repeated attempts to conceal the evidence, despite being fully aware of the health hazard,burberry soldes,” he said. “They could have saved many lives, but they decided it was cheaper for them not to look for alternative materials.”A powerful industry ITALY Italian court sentences two in asbestos trial Date created : 13/02/2012 Print Comment Send this page“We need to adapt our penal code so that they can tackle this sort of catastrophe,” he said, pointing to past attempts to convict former Eternit executives in France that were either dropped or quashed on appeal. “At stake here is the very notion of a safe environment for workers and the rest of society.” A message for the worldInvestigators searching the offices of a Milanese communications agency hired by Eternit also came across detailed instructions about how to deal with journalists, trade unions and lawyers, and ensure the company’s top brass were cleared of all blame.Her view was echoed by many of the plaintiffs at the trial. “We need the industry to understand that, in the long run, they cannot make a profit from asbestos,” said Pondrano.His efforts drew a mixed response. “Some managers made a genuine effort to improve our working conditions, but others told me to keep quiet and clean the toilets instead,Lunettes De Soleil,” he recalled.The children of Casale even used to play on “white beaches” made of powder blown over from the Eternit plant.“Throughout my career I have never witnessed such an appalling tragedy,” said prosecutor Rafaelle Guariniello in his closing speech.While Canadian asbestos miners were banned from selling their product on the domestic market, they remained free to export it to fast-growing countries such as India and Brazil.Waste material at the Casale plant was crushed in the open, ensuring the poisonous dust was blown all over town. And when it wasn’t disposed of, it was simply gifted to workers’ families so they could use it at home.“Hopefully this will make companies around the world think twice before seeking to cut costs at the expense of workers’ safety,” said Bruno Pesce, ruing the lack of legal frameworks to protect workers from unscrupulous international corporations.“Employees who were passing away one after another had barely reached their fifties,” said the former engineer, who soon joined a trade union to call for improved safety at the plant. Italy decided to ban asbestos in 1992,Lunettes De Soleil Ray Ban, but it wasn’t until 2005 that a Europe-wide ban on it came into force.Every week in the small town of 35,000,lunettes rayban, doctors discover a new case of pleural mesothelioma, a rare form of cancer caused by exposure to asbestos.Governments have been just as slow to act on research into the effects of asbestos, some of which dates back to the start of the 20th century. “This is the first time a guilty verdict falls on Eternit’s owners, those who made a profit from their deadly factories and who had previously pinned the blame on the negligence of individual factory managers,louboutin pas cher,” said Silvana Mossano, a journalist at local daily La Stampa who has written about the plight of Casale’s inhabitants for close to three decades.A deadly mineralOver the past two years, thousands of people from Italy and abroad have flocked to the Turin courthouse to attend the trial’s 66 hearings, many crammed into separate rooms to follow the proceedings on closed-circuit television.“No one expects Schidheiny and Cartier to actually go to jail – the inevitable appeals could take years and both defendants may already be too old,” said Mossano. “What is really at stake here is raising awareness of the dangers of asbestos and of the heavy sentences industry barons will incur if their companies continue using it.”The Turin court ordered Eternit’s owners to pay a total of €95 million in compensation to the families of the victims, as well as significant sums to the town of Casale, the Piedmont region, trade unions,burberry, and a host of other parties. Campaigners around the world are hoping the Eternit trial in Italy will mark a turning point in the fortunes of the asbestos industry. Today the deadly fibre is illegal in 55 countries, including most modern industrialised nations with the notable exception of Canada, which was until recently the world’s largest producer of asbestos.After Monday’s verdict, Andeva’s Alain Bobbio said he wished France had at least Italy’s legal tools, claiming the French legal system was ill-equipped to handle cases relating to the environment and public health.Pondrano said he first realised what lay in store when funeral notices began covering the factory’s outside wall. On Monday some 160 people made the trip from France, most of them members of Andeva, an association of French victims of asbestos. “Hopefully the example set by magistrates in Turin will inspire their counterparts around the world,” said the association’s spokesman,Lunettes de Soleil Prada, Alain Bobbio.La Stampa’s Mossano says companies working with asbestos have been instrumental in delaying or watering down legislation.Swiss tycoon Stephan Schidheiny, 64, and Belgian baron Jean-Louis de Cartier, 89, were accused of causing a “permanent health and environmental catastrophe” at their company’s Italian plants, the effects of which are still being felt 28 years after they shut down.For the more than 6,ray ban,000 people who had joined the class-action suit, many of whom greeted the verdict with tears of joy, Monday’s ruling marked the end of a gruelling battle for recognition.A court in Turin has sentenced the main shareholders of building firm Eternit to 16 years in jail in what has been hailed as the biggest-ever trial on asbestos-related deaths – and the first involving criminal charges brought against the company’s owners.相关的主题文章： $172 billion Britain&rsquo Print Comment Send this page


----------



## 8fzslave009 (10 مارس 2012)

The lambskin slink is naturally thin,cheap uggs, velvety soft and supple with short curly fur on the inside Relating to boots and shoes every person tend to a bit of choosy because for most of us style and coziness,ugg boots sale, both are important It creates glossy uppers with light sheen Nothing would be short of gorgeous with pink colored magic相关的主题文章： uggs outlet http://www.uggsinpopularityusa.com ugg boots sale


----------

